# Radeon 9500



## XyPh0n (13. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute habe mir vor kurzem ne Radeon 9500 gekauft. Habe mir irgendwie mehr erwartet. 

Mein System: 
Athlon XP 1700+
256 DDR Ram
Radeon 9500

Bei Benchmarks komme ich nur gut auf 9287 Punkte(auflösung 1024*7.. mit 32 bit farbtiefe), weiss irgendjemand, wie man die radeon 9500 (nicht die pro) schneller machen kann?
DX9 und die neuesten treiber bringen nix ;-(
oder will mir jemand ne 1 monat alte radeon 9500 für 210 euro abkaufen ?? ;-)

Thx


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Januar 2003)

3d mark ist nicht aussagekräftig.
wurde für nvidia optimiert, ati ist da
aussen vor. dazu kommt das es ein
dx8 benchmark ist und nicht dx9.

sonnst guck nochmal ob FSAA und AF
aus ist, und stell die einstellung bei
direct... also dem gegenteil von open gl,
der name fällt mir nicht ein  
und stell da die textur qualität runter.

oder übertakten, dann aber langsam, immer
in 5er schritten und immer wieder testen
ob fehler kommen, wenn nicht, sollte es laufen


----------



## XyPh0n (13. Januar 2003)

danke aber nichts gebracht ;-(


----------



## Robert Martinu (13. Januar 2003)

Versuchs doch mit einem sinnvollem Benchmark, irgendeinem Spiel das dir gefällt.

Spiele, die auf dem tech. Level von 3DMark sind werden die Karte nicht auslasten können (wieviel die Karte jetzt wirklich rumidlet ist imo egal ). Die interessanten Features der Radeon werden vom Benchmark ignoriert...


----------



## Paule (13. Januar 2003)

also meiner meinung sind die ergebnisse eigentlich gar nicht so erschreckend schlecht...
mein freund hat nen xp2400+ und ne ti4400 und hat auch gerademal ca 11000 punkte beim 3dmark2001....
weil , die radeon 9500 ist schon stark limitiert im gegensatz zur radeonn 9500pro und den höheren...
ich persönlich hab mir heute meinen neuen pc bestellt mit ner 9700 dabei (hihi) ...

Grüße
Paule


----------

